# My new Moebius jupiter 2



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a video clip to my new jupiter 2 build up , still waiting on my fucion coar lighting.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking very good.....excellent.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mmmmp (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful. Super job. Quick question...how did you paint those nice crisp door panels? I really don't want to buy those 3rd party paint masks unless I absolutely have to....but if that's what it takes - so be it.

Great work man, 
Mark


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Dont buy the masking set. It was very easy to paint them doors , Ill make a quik video and show you its very easy. dont want you to wast any money. ill have the video to you in no time check back about a hr ill have a clip on youtube for you.

Josh


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

Heres the clip to painting the door hope it helped


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

thanks for the video, how did you mask the floor ?


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

lismodels224 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BFOqYjENNA
> 
> Heres the clip to painting the door hope it helped


WOW...thanks for that ever important tip LIS....I've never seen / noticed those markers at either of my regular hobby stores. I've never _looked_ for them but I certainly will next trip there !! I now have my 3 x Jupiter 2's from Moebius but only working on one at a time, I'm hoping each build will be progressively better than the previous, tips like this will certainly ensure that !

I have ordered 1 set of the masks (still awaiting delivery) and now I can see I've spent $'s unnecessarily !....(money could've been better spent on the sound system I want to install in my ships, with J2 engines warming up and lift off ! ).......damn !!!!!.......:freak:   

Thanks again LIS
Wayne
ps...your ship is looking AWESOME congrats :thumbsup:  :hat:  :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

beautiful build, OUTSTANDING ! a couple of questions,
1- what did you use to light the flight consoles & radar screens,? are those parts transparent out of the box ?

2- What did you use to mask the floor circle ? I know that my PL jupiter 2 circle took me 10 attempts back in 2003 until i found the perfect sized bowl to use as a mask.

3- the amber colored panel next to the hatch, did you tint those with transparent paint ?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Outstanding indeed.I wonder if it's better to buy the already sold after market lighting system that can be pretty expensive,or would it be easy enough to assemble your very own,which would include the rotating lights on the center core.A detailed step by step light assembly,including litghting circuitry drawings and items used would be great.A complete detailed painting guide to the Jupiter 2 as well would be perfect.I guess this would have to be done on someone's web site.So a link to that web site on this board would be simpler.:thumbsup:


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Lismodels, 1- what did you use to light the flight consoles & radar screens,? are those parts transparent out of the box ?

2- What did you use to mask the floor circle ? I know that my PL jupiter 2 circle took me 10 attempts back in 2003 until i found the perfect sized bowl to use as a mask.

3- the amber colored panel next to the hatch, did you tint those with transparent paint ?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> ...I wonder if it's better to buy the already sold after market lighting system that can be pretty expensive,or would it be easy enough to assemble your very own,which would include the rotating lights on the center core.A detailed step by step light assembly,including litghting circuitry drawings and items used would be great...


I'm working on a DIY/On the Cheap fusion core if you can hold off for a few. Watch for my video series coming up.


-LIS. Exceptional work, buddy! Your results make it look easy!


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Moebius J2 question*

This is my 1st post so please forgive me if this isn't an accurate way to pose my question. I am currently working on a PL Jupiter 2 and I have purchased the Moebius version (can't wait!). I want to make my own Prof. Robinson and Don figures and was wondering for those of you who have completed the Moebius J2 if you can tell me about how tall would you recommend these figures to be? It looks to me to be about 1 and 3/4 inches but since it's not yet assembled it's hard to tell. I'm also interested in the DIY lighting. Hopefully this is not too stupid of a question.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kecky7 said:


> This is my 1st post so please forgive me if this isn't an accurate way to pose my question. I am currently working on a PL Jupiter 2 and I have purchased the Moebius version (can't wait!). I want to make my own Prof. Robinson and Don figures and was wondering for those of you who have completed the Moebius J2 if you can tell me about how tall would you recommend these figures to be? It looks to me to be about 1 and 3/4 inches but since it's not yet assembled it's hard to tell. I'm also interested in the DIY lighting. Hopefully this is not too stupid of a question.


Tall enough to fit in the PL freezing tube, however tall those are.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Assuming Professor Robinson is 6' tall (72 inches) and the Moebius kit is 1:35 scale, 72/35 = 2.06 inches.


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you -- that makes sense


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

kecky7 said:


> This is my 1st post so please forgive me if this isn't an accurate way to pose my question. I am currently working on a PL Jupiter 2 and I have purchased the Moebius version (can't wait!). I want to make my own Prof. Robinson and Don figures and was wondering for those of you who have completed the Moebius J2 if you can tell me about how tall would you recommend these figures to be? It looks to me to be about 1 and 3/4 inches but since it's not yet assembled it's hard to tell. I'm also interested in the DIY lighting. Hopefully this is not too stupid of a question.


If you have an extra polar lights robinson and cyclops kit the robinson figures in that kit are just about the right scale for the Moebius J2. Problem is, The figures are not just standing.They are all dramatically posed, AKA running throwing rocks and firing lazor pistals,which is cool i guess if you plan an outside the jupiter diorama.I would like to use some of the figures but to put at the front viewport looking out. Any one ever try modifieng those polar lights figures? And since this is a Moebius J2 thread...lismodels224 Your J2 is awsome!! I hope mine turns out half as good:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> Assuming Professor Robinson is 6' tall (72 inches) and the Moebius kit is 1:35 scale, 72/35 = 2.06 inches.


According to the IMDB, Guy Williams was 6'-3" and Mark Goddard is 6'-0". FYI, June Lockhart's height is given as 5'-6".

Gary


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Gary.

So, Kecky, that means that Guy Williams would be 2.14", Mark Goddard would be 2.06", and June Lockhart would be 1.89".


----------



## kecky7 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks everybody--you've been very helpful


----------



## hellhammer (Jan 9, 2010)

Fantastic! I love the J2


----------



## hobbyguy101 (Jan 28, 2010)

*New 18 inch Jupiter 2 model*

My buddy and I bought the new Moebius model and when he painted the outer shells, the paint did not adhere properly in 2 spots. We thought we cleaned the model good before priming and final spray. Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

hobbyguy101 said:


> My buddy and I bought the new Moebius model and when he painted the outer shells, the paint did not adhere properly in 2 spots. We thought we cleaned the model good before priming and final spray. Has anyone experienced the same?



It all depends , is it cold out were your painting,if so that can be why or you need to shake the can better , or the paint was just bad,


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

It's been something like 10 below yesterday & today, is that cold enough?!!

Chuck (North Shore MA)


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Moebius jupiter 2 New!!*

Here is my new moebius jupiter 2. 
Model has no lights
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lost-In-Space-M...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0fd6c02d


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That is beautiful, Sir! I love how you made a full interior *AND* replicated that iconic false interior. Is that an insert into the same model? COOL IDEA!


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> That is beautiful, Sir! I love how you made a full interior *AND* replicated that iconic false interior. Is that an insert into the same model? COOL IDEA!


Yea i made the back wall insert , It comes in and out, I thought it would be cooled displayed it like that


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

shake the cans well then heat the cans in hot water like putting them in a pan of HOT tap water from the faucet and let sit up to the cap bottom for about 5 minutes, & then shake the can about 2 minutes. wipe off the water drops on the can because you don't want water drops on your painted surface.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Are those the kits landing gear legs OR the new aftermarket legs ?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> Are those the kits landing gear legs OR the new aftermarket legs ?


Those are the kit's legs. They look good, I must say!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

*Excellent!*

Your work on the J2's are first class brother!
what color did you use for the center floor ring? I'm thinking about using tamiya light sand on mine.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

spocks beard said:


> Your work on the J2's are first class brother!
> what color did you use for the center floor ring? I'm thinking about using tamiya light sand on mine.


what did you use to mask the center floor circle ?


----------



## lismodels224 (Mar 9, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> what did you use to mask the center floor circle ?


I Took a very long masking job on it. alot of masking tape


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> what did you use to mask the center floor circle ?


Here's a suggestion: Paint the lighter inner color first then cut a circular piece of paper and use a glue stick (water soluble paste actually) to secure it to the deck, then paint the darker outer color.

After removing the paper mask use a moist paper towel or tissue to clean the paster residue. This has worked very well for me on the PL & LM JII kits.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Chuck Eds said:


> Here's a suggestion: Paint the lighter inner color first then cut a circular piece of paper and use a glue stick (water soluble paste actually) to secure it to the deck, then paint the darker outer color.
> 
> After removing the paper mask use a moist paper towel or tissue to clean the paster residue. This has worked very well for me on the PL & LM JII kits.


 
Good idea!
could you also use that "friskers sheet" and a compass with an exacto knife to cut the inner circle ,, just wondering out loud,,

skinny...........


----------



## hobbyguy101 (Jan 28, 2010)

hobbyguy101 said:


> My buddy and I bought the new Moebius model and when he painted the outer shells, the paint did not adhere properly in 2 spots. We thought we cleaned the model good before priming and final spray. Has anyone experienced the same?


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## hobbyguy101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

skinnyonce said:


> Good idea!
> could you also use that "friskers sheet" and a compass with an exacto knife to cut the inner circle ,, just wondering out loud,,
> 
> skinny...........



Thanks! I thought about the frisket but all I had on hand at the time was paper, using the compass & just cutting it carefully w/ scissors worked just fine. Keep things simple wherever possible!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

hobbyguy101 said:


> Thank you all for the advice.


 
The advice you were given on page 3 was good; very important to notice temperature and weather conditions, because the dryer and warmer, the better.
Also, when you washed your parts, did the dishwashing detergent you used have any girly "hand softening" agent in it? THAT could cause a paint problem like the one you are encountering, too. Ivory Liquid is good, Dove is bad.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Seaview said:


> The advice you were given on page 1 was good; very important to notice temperature and weather conditions, because the dryer and warmer, the better.
> Also, when you washed your parts, did the dishwashing detergent you used have any girly "hand softening" agent in it? THAT could cause a paint problem like the one you are encountering, too. Ivory Liquid is good, Dove is bad.


I use DAWN because it seems to be stronger against grease.


----------

